# need help....



## gvillepunk (Oct 29, 2006)

alright i just bought a 86 nissan pickup truck.

first off, i know theres two models of pickup trucks for that year. one is the d21 and i dont know what the other one is. anyone know how i can possibly discern one from the other and figure out which model i have.

secondly, the drivers side window wont go all the way up. it just started happening today. it was working fine. i cant get the paneling all the way off cause of the window lever. so i cant see what the deal is. so does anyone know how to get the paneling off or does anyone know what exactly the problem is with my window and could help me out?

i admit i'm new to doing my own car repairs but im very tool handy and can figure out how to fix things usually pretty easy. so if anyone could help me out i'd appreciate it.


----------



## mech361 (Jul 31, 2006)

The D-21(hardbody) only has two headlamps, The 720 has four headlamps. If you have a D-21 you can hook the clip behind the window winder handle and unclip it. Some early D-21 pkps had the window glass come unattatched from the plastic piece that held it to the window regulator. If that is the case, You,ll have to remove the glass and reinstall the plastis piece. Two part epoxy works well for this. Just make sure you put the plastic piece on the right way in the right place.


----------

